# Hogwarts sorting hat quiz, a good and fun one online



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Since I posted it in the vs. game, why not give it its own thread. Those who posted in the vs. can repost here if they would like. Here are my latest results, and I think I answered differently than before but my results are highly similar

Here is the quiz
http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html

Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 10
Gryffindor - 8
Slytherin - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Here we go again...

Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 8
Slytherin - 8


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10
Hufflepuff - 8


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Clever cunnig determined. You are a slytherin

Slytherin - 17
Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 3 :devil:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

???

Slytherin - 14
Gryffindor - 10
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 9


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I knew it - deadly boring and predictable










Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 9
Gryffindor - 7


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 5

Looks like I'm a combination of Harry and Draco (?).. interesting.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

For Bravury, Strong

Gryffindor - 14
Ravenclaw - 13
Hufflepuff - 10
Slytherin - 1


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

As in the other thread:

Gryffindor - 11
Hufflepuff - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10

Looks like I'm an all-rounder! The most human of all of us!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hufflepuff - 17
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 7

You might belong in Hufflepuff,
Where they are just and loyal,
Those patient Hufflepuffs are true,
And unafraid of toil!

Tonight I'm quaffing pumpkin juice and butterbeer with Cedric Diggory and the Fat Friar :cheers:.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Hufflepuff - 17
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Gryffindor - 9
> Slytherin - 7
> ...


And Clavichorder, Klavierspieler, and Mamascarlatti.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> And Clavichorder, Klavierspieler, and Mamascarlatti.


Cool! We almost have a team. Who's up for Quidditch?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Your in-depth results are:

Ravenclaw - 15
Hufflepuff - 14
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 6

Where my Ravenclaws at?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Hufflepuff - 17
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Gryffindor - 9
> Slytherin - 7
> ...


Oh, Manx... Didn't you hear? Cedric is dead...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Oh, Manx... Didn't you hear? Cedric is dead...


It depends on which book you're reading .


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

*Your in-depth results are:*

Gryffindor - 12
Hufflepuff - 12
Ravenclaw - 12
Slytherin - 8

Since I'm tied for Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, and Ravenclaw, I think I'd be more likely to go into Ravenclaw than Gryffindor, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Since I'm tied for Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, and Ravenclaw, I think I'd be more likely to go into Ravenclaw than Gryffindor, though.


Good choice, IMO.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 6

:angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Webernite said:


> Hufflepuff - 13
> Ravenclaw - 12
> Gryffindor - 10
> Slytherin - 6
> ...


All right, another Hufflepuffer! Listening party tonight in the Common Room!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> All right, another Hufflepuffer! Listening party tonight in the Common Room!


I'll probably be studying scores by myself in the Ravenclaw Common Room, which is, of course, the best way to study scores.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Hufflepuff - 12
Slytherin - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Ravenclaw - 9


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Gryffindor - 11
Hufflepuff - 10
Ravenclaw - 9
Slytherin - 9

I guess I'm relatively well rounded. All of my scores are within 2 points of eachother. I guess I'm a little more friendly than I am crafty though.


----------



## Darvaleth (Sep 14, 2011)

```
[URL=http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html][IMG]http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quizzes/HP-Slytherin.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
[URL=http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html]Which Hogwarts house will you be sorted into?[/URL]
```
Your in-depth results are:

Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 10
Gryffindor - 9

Seems I was pretty much even! But Slytherin takes the cake.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I'll probably be studying scores by myself in the Ravenclaw Common Room, which is, of course, the best way to study scores.


YES! Another Ravenclaw!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aksel said:


> YES! Another Ravenclaw!


:'( Pottermore said I was in Ravenclaw! I don't want to be in Gryffindor!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

polednice said:


> :'( pottermore said i was in ravenclaw! I don't want to be in gryffindor!


Who doesn't want to be in Gryffindor?? Harry, Ron, and Hermione, the center of the entire ****ing universe, are in Gryffindor. YOU WILL BE HERE AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I love how if you get into Slytherin, it says 'You are Clever, Cunning and Determined' instead of saying 'You're a bloody sneak! Get out!'


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Who doesn't want to be in Gryffindor?? Harry, Ron, and Hermione, the center of the entire ****ing universe, are in Gryffindor. YOU WILL BE HERE AND YOU WILL LIKE IT.


Pottermore says - not that I ever noticed this - a characteristic of Gryffindors is "intolerance of people who are different." I'm too much of a weirdo to be in Gryffindor! I won't have any friends. :'(


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Pottermore says - not that I ever noticed this - a characteristic of Gryffindors is "intolerance of people who are different." I'm too much of a weirdo to be in Gryffindor! I won't have any friends. :'(


Isn't Luna in Gryffindor? You can hang out with her.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Isn't Luna in Gryffindor? You can hang out with her.


No, IIRC, Luna Lovegood was in Ravenclaw.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> No, IIRC, Luna Lovegood was in Ravenclaw.


Seeeeeee! It's where I belong!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> No, IIRC, Luna Lovegood was in Ravenclaw.


Oh dear, Polednice is DOOMED.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Isn't Luna in Gryffindor? You can hang out with her.


I want to dislike this post because you got something HP wrong!!!


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 14
Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 10
Slytherin - 8


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

S 13
G 12
R 9
H 4

I like to think I'd be one of the nicer ones should I end up in Slytherin. I do think green and silver look cool, though.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> S 13
> G 12
> R 9
> H 4
> ...


Your results appear to make you a brave, lazy sneak.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Your results appear to make you a brave, lazy sneak.


Hmm...possibly! Maybe more a case of me being all things to all people as and when necessary heh heh. I like the cat in your picture - have you still got it assuming it's yours?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Hmm...possibly! Maybe more a case of me being all things to all people as and when necessary heh heh. I like the cat in your picture - have you still got it assuming it's yours?


It's my brother's cat, and yes, he still has it.


----------

